
test.dole.com - davidajackson
I found:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;test.dole.com&#x2F;
and:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dole.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;Articles&#x2F;TEST<p>The article is testing in prod I guess, and the test subdomain is probably staging. Interestingly, google indexed it and when I searched for whether to refrigerate pineapple juice that came up.
======
duxup
I wonder if it is a staging / testing area for their site?

I've certainly done that before with a subdomain that I wanted on the actual
internet.

~~~
davidajackson
That's what I'm thinking, I just haven't seen anyone use a subdomain like
"test" so blatantly

~~~
duxup
It does seem a bit on the more obvious side... I usually use something that
seems more obscure / less likely for anyone to stumble upon.

